# Bulk Alden Shoe Buy



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I have noticed a number of members, myself included, who are contemplating a purchase Alden Cordovan Shell loafers. Why not see how many of us there actually are, and if we get a decent number, contact a retailer we all respect and would like to patronize to see if we could get a bulk purchase price.

Any interest?


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Hell, we ought to contact a Alden rep & see if we can pre-pay a bulk order for those japaneese Alden loafers in shell.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> Hell, we ought to contact a Alden rep & see if we can pre-pay a bulk order for those japaneese Alden loafers in shell.


I would be interested in a pair of those.

regards

jeph


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Need a pair here.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

M.C.,
A few questions 1) Should we see if a shop owner from the forum will do it & would cut us a 30% discount? I am thinking cost would be $250 (max) on these & retail would be 450-500= total cost of $300. 2) Or shall we approach the rep? (if we do, who could we get to hold the cc info, possibly Andy?) 3)If I get the contact info on a rep can you follow up on this? How many pair minimum would the order be to justify the effort, 10 pr? Let me know what you guys think.
F


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

What color; cordovan, brown, or Cigar?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd be interested in a 9C in #8 or Cigar at a good price.
Tom


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

Could someone post a picture as to which shoe exactly we are talking about here? I might be interested as well, but am not sure what the "Japanese" shoe that was referred to is.


----------



## M. Kirk (Aug 11, 2005)

I would be in for a pair of the "japanese model" or the 986 in #8 if we can get a decent discount.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I am the least computer savvy person in history, so I am at a loss to post a picture, but the model I was thinking of was the Alden #986/987 #8 Cordovan


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

The "Japanese" model is the 99162:



According to a recent post by Harris, this shoe has a longer and higher vamp than the 986 and possibly a higher toe box.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

That's a darn nice looking shoe. Wow.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Count me in.

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont think an Alden sales rep would be very into this idea. Cutting a deal with a dozen forum members would undermine his retail customers. It never hurts to ask, though. Count me in for the Japanese model.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

Also very interested a group order if the price is right.

-----------------------------------
"It is an old trick. The playgoer who does not like dirty plays is denounced as a prude; the music-lover who resents cacophony is told he is a pedant; and in all these matters the final crushing blow administered to the man of discrimination is the ascription to him of a hidebound prejudice against things that are new because they are new." -Royal Cortissoz


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd be interested depending on price and model. I like the idea of the Japanese model in Color 8 or the standard LHS in Cigar Shell. I wouldn't be "in" for the standard LHS in Color 8 (already have a pair).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Count me in for the group order. Hopefully whtaever arrangements can be negotiated will apply to the "Bootmaker" models offered by Shoemart.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I'd be interested in the Japanese in Cigar.


----------



## gator (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd be in for that model too, depending on price


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Doubt it, will happen like that. Best case scenario is that it will work 1x, on a specific shoe, for a group order. Some of you guys call your local shops & ask if they would do a deal. We should get a whale of a deal if they were drop-shipped from Alden, specifically if we organize the purchase & do all the leg work, the shop would merely place the order for us at cost plus 20%.
F


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

I am in. Try a retailer?
What is meant, the Japanese model?

Charlie Channel-hunter


----------



## funnyfarang (Feb 26, 2006)

I just bought a pair of Aldens from Joe Mancuso at the Alden Shop in DC on K Street NW. He is an excellent guy to work with.

Here is his number if interested:

202-452-0710

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I am on to something with this. Please do not make any inquries with anyone just yet.


----------



## 15575 (Dec 9, 2004)

I would be interested as well.

Mark


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tucker_
> 
> The "Japanese" model is the 99162:
> 
> According to a recent post by Harris, this shoe has a longer and higher vamp than the 986 and possibly a higher toe box.


That's correct. I called Alden last year and spoke with somebody about the 99162. It looks similar to the 986 but is different in a few ways, including the higher toe box and longer/higher vamp, which provides a great deal more room for those of us with a high instep. The strap slot (where the penny might fit) features a different shape.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

https://www.natoriya.jp/goods_img/ALDEN-99162-NO8-15.JPG


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

I would consider joining in, if it would be color 8.
A question to Harris: does the 'Japanese' model have the same last as the 986?


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

There was an article on the Journal a little while ago about this tactic being increasingly employed by Chinese consumers buying cars and computers. 

If the arrangements can be worked out, I would also be interested.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Just say when.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

I might suggest contacting Alden of NYC. I've only been there once, but the guys were throwing "unadvertised discounts" at me to keep me from walking out the door. 

I don't think we can get 30% off, but perhaps 20% is do-able (which is like $100, yes?)


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Depending on the price... I'm in. I would want to try this shoe on first though as loafers need to have a good fit- is it on the same last as some more widely available shoe? Also, I'd want it in a standard 'cordovan' color.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

What about a special edition 986, in, say cigar or #8, with the same cut-out as is on the 99162? That would be unique to the AA members and would have the advantage that people would be better able to know what their size is. If you move over to something like the actual 99162 last (which I think looks tremendous) described as having a longer and higher vamp, you don't know how it will feel or fit without being able to try it on.

I'd be interested in something like that. Depending, of course, on price.

Markus


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I just hit a big snag- I contacted a dealer who I know of & is quite trustworthy. This is the response I got from them.
"Problem is that shoe is only available in the Japanese market. Nobody in the US is allowed to get that shoe (it is a deal they made with their Japanese distributor)." 
He is willing to get the 986 in cigar (with a good bulk rate I imagine).
Why in the world would a US shoe company refuse to sell a shoe made in the US- to us in their own country? 
Stumped by the absurdity of the matter,
F


----------



## Uncle Remus (Aug 31, 2005)

The following is likely the case: It's not that Alden refuses to sell that shoe in the US, but rather that the Japanese distributor made the entire agreement contingent upon the firm offering that particular shoe (which, you must admit, is very particular; it's not like they have a whole line they sell only in Japan) exclusively to it.

Sort of similar to the whole incident between Vass, Bergdorf, and the German Supplier, except the situation is different and we're talking about one shoe rather than every shoe the company makes.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Foghorn_
> 
> He is willing to get the 986 in cigar (with a good bulk rate I imagine).


Depending on price, I'd definitely be up for this.

As a side note, this thread gives me a good reason to visit Japan someday.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I talked with an Alden retailer today who has extensive experience with them. The response was as follows:


1. No way possible on the Japanese model;
2. Bulk buy is available, one style, one color preferred, depending upon how many order- the thinking here is that they want at least 12 pair of one style/color ordered to give a discount;
3. Discount will be determined by how many pairs are ordered- initial indication was 15%, probably more if 2 dozen were ordered;
4. Some models available at Shoemart are specific to them, so the models available to us would be from Alden stock to their regular small retailers;
5. They would need firm commitment (payment)before accepting order


----------



## Sack Lodge (Feb 25, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JBZ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would likely be in for a pair of these as well, if the discount is 15% or more.

Sack


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by martinchristopher_
> 
> I talked with an Alden retailer today who has extensive experience with them. The response was as follows:
> 
> ...


I too have someone willing to do this locally. We discussed this today. He'll get back to me on Monday. Specifically we talked about the cigar color. Remember from a previous post the whiskey are on back order.
I'll provide more details on Monday. 
Folks, I know this guy well.

Allen

That's the standard LHS in cigar shell.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

_According to a recent post by Harris, this shoe has a longer and higher vamp than the 986 and possibly a higher toe box._

Is the "not for US" Japanese model related to the "Men's Long Vamp Moccasin", or is that another animal?

https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...g_Vamp_Moccasin_Calfskin&ps=22&start=13&rpro=

Nice checking all this out guys. I think I've got Moccasin fever.


----------



## lostinaustin (Jul 27, 2005)

Count me in for a 9!

Looking forward to seeing the details.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Uncle Remus_
> 
> The following is likely the case: It's not that Alden refuses to sell that shoe in the US, but rather that the Japanese distributor made the entire agreement contingent upon the firm offering that particular shoe (which, you must admit, is very particular; it's not like they have a whole line they sell only in Japan) exclusively to it.
> 
> Sort of similar to the whole incident between Vass, Bergdorf, and the German Supplier, except the situation is different and we're talking about one shoe rather than every shoe the company makes.


We ran into the same thing about a year ago. Someone posted a picture of a moc toe available in Japan, with a leather sole,but only a Vibram sole in the US.

The answer that we got then from Alden, and a number of retailers was, no way, no how.

It was kind of funny. There were probably a dozen of us that called the Alden factory about this. When I called, I got something like "what in the world is going on out there"?

Carpe Diem


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

The retailer I spoke with said Alden is really firm in that the shoes made for other markets and exclusive to other retailers never get offered outside their niche. I am surprised that the factory would claim otherwise. Apparently many here in the US pine for the Japanese model.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Can they not be purchased from a Japanese retailer ?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Check out the Alden's on this site. They have a custome LHS in Cigar Shell with antiqued sole. The real "wow" shoes for me are the Whiskey Shell Monk Straps on the Plaza Last... They certainly seem to hold their own with the Edward Green pics on their site.


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

I just picked up a pair of Leisure hand sewns in Revello and I will be ready for another pair of Alden cordovans if a deal is struck. Count me in. Perhaps the Japanese distributor would sell a bulk deal and have them drop shipped to us. That way, he makes the profit and yet, never touches the shoes. Win-WIn.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

spinlps said:


> Check out the Alden's on this site. They have a custome LHS in Cigar Shell with antiqued sole. The real "wow" shoes for me are the Whiskey Shell Monk Straps on the Plaza Last... They certainly seem to hold their own with the Edward Green pics on their site.


I thought the monk straps were on the Aberdeen last? How does the Plaza last compare to the Aberdeen?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

LongWing said:


> Can they not be purchased from a Japanese retailer ?


Do you know how much Alden shell cordovan shoes sell for in Japan? More than $800, I think.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

jcusey said:


> Do you know how much Alden shell cordovan shoes sell for in Japan? More than $800, I think.


Never mind.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

joeyzaza said:


> I thought the monk straps were on the Aberdeen last? How does the Plaza last compare to the Aberdeen?


Plaza is a bit fuller in the toe area, with a squared off toe. Alden of Carmel specializes in the Plaza. Check out their site.

The monk normally is made on the Aberdeen (ala #954), but I wanted a more Euro-look, kind of like the 606 last for Edward Green so I tired it on the Plaza. It came out great.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

LongWing said:


> Never mind.


Yeah, over $800US. Yikes!


----------



## Goldrush (Apr 12, 2005)

Say when.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

OK,

For those of you who are serious, I need to know how many would be interested in the shell cordovan #986 in Mahogany.

Those interested in the cigar, I will get back to the forum on that.

For each commitment I need a size.

I will be using this in good faith dealing with the retailer, so I need a firm number. I will amass the info next Monday night, and post the quoted price on Tuesday.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Mahogany?*

Sorry, I'm not tracking here. I don't know this color. Can you refer us all to a link showing the color?

Markus


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

That Japanese Alden looks very much like the C&J cordovans that I have. The link below is for calf but the same shoe comes in Cordovan. They're available at Polo may be included in the sale this weekend. Just a thought. 



Whoops, found the Cordovan. Here it is. The Henley:


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

Here's another C&J cordovan similar to the Alden, not sure if it's available Stateside:


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

www.aldenshoe.com

See shell cordovan collection, click on penny loafer, #986



Markus said:


> Sorry, I'm not tracking here. I don't know this color. Can you refer us all to a link showing the color?
> 
> Markus


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

martinchristopher said:


> OK,
> 
> For those of you who are serious, I need to know how many would be interested in the shell cordovan #986 in Mahogany.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

martinchristopher said:


> www.aldenshoe.com
> 
> See shell cordovan collection, click on penny loafer, #986


Just to follow up here, when you say "Mahogany" do you mean Color 8? If so, despite the PM I sent you, I would not be interested, as I already have the LHS in Color 8. If you mean the Mahogany color that can be ordered through the Alden Shop in SF, I would be interested. I also remain interested in Cigar.

I hope this isn't too confusing, and I hope I haven't added to any confusion.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Just to let you guys know...Mahogany has been discontinued for use by Alden Shoe Company. Your shell choices would be Black, #8, Cigar, Ravello, and Whiskey.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I think that Ravello is the closest to (old) managony. If we are getting a custom order in can we specify unlined - I think it would be a nice touch - since BB will never have an unlined shoe in anything but black and #8.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*I have this to offer*

LHS in cigar shell only. Must know your size, no returns. All will be ordered at one time. Drop shipped from rep.

Total price including everything is $350.

The cigar shell normally retails for $525.

We need at least 12 buyers.

Will have to prepay.

Major Credit cards.

Will provide more info tomorrow.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

dopey said:


> Are Allen and Martinchristopher proposing two different purchase programs or are they the same?


I am presenting an option. I have made this deal for LHS shell in cigar.

$350.

A good price. If someone beats it well go with the better option of course.

I am interested in the cigar shell. So that is what I investigated.

Allen


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

I am only looking at the Cordovan #8, 986



dopey said:


> Are Allen and Martinchristopher proposing two different purchase programs or are they the same?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

martinchristopher said:


> I am only looking at the Cordovan #8, 986


It does indeed seem as though we are talking two different shoe buys. Would you like for me to start a new thread?
I thought there was interest in the cigar.

Allen


----------



## oldmoney (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes, a new thread sounds good to me. That will get the orders confirmed so there will be no question as to what will be ordered. I am interested in whiskey or cigar.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

oldmoney said:


> Yes, a new thread sounds good to me. That will get the orders confirmed so there will be no question as to what will be ordered. I am interested in whiskey or cigar.


Please see new thread on Alden "cigar" LHS group buy.

Allen


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Just got the word that the Alden LHS long vamp is being discontinued. The LHS & LHS long vamp are not suggested for low-no arch feet. (Ed at Shoemart).


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what we are doing/being offered on the GP?

I will participate if it is the 986 in #8 color/Cordovan. Size 9D. At a price $350 or lower.

And thank you to those that are working to put this together for the rest of us.

BTW, these Group Buys, normally called Group Purchase or GP, is a regular thing on many of my forums. In fact many forums will have a separate forum simply for the GPs. Normally someone wants a big ticket item and will contact a retailer and ask how many needed and negotiate a price for everyone and than post the details. My other experience is generally automotive related and covers motors, rear ends, instrumentation and darned near anything someone thinks a dozen or so people can use and where a discounted price can be negotiated.

Perry


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am presuming that the #8 Alden Group Purchase is dead since this thread is languishing and the cigar GP was running away with posts.

So I am going to buy the Dalton on the Polo.com sale.

Martin, thanks for trying to put this together for us.

Perry


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

The deal on the cigar thread fell apart too.


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry to say, but due to lack of interest when push came to shove, I am going to quit working on this.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

It was a good thought, nice bringing it up.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, Martin, I want to thank you very much for your effort.

Perry


----------

